# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  ورود فایل اکسل به دیتابیس

## ghbahar42

سلام
من چطور می تونم ورودی اکسل را در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم یعنی کاربر مقادیر داده ها را در یک فایل اکسل ذخیره کند بعد این مقادیر را بنتوان در دیتابیس ذخیره و از آن استفاده کرد.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما باید با استفاده از Import/Export اطلاعاتتون رو از فایل Excel به SQL Server منتقل کنید.

----------


## AAtoZZ

من یک فایل Excel با چند Sheet مختلف دارم. مسئله اینجاست که من می خوام Insert از درون برنامه اتفاق بیافته.
لازمه کاربر اطلاعاتی رو در فایل excel در Sheet های مختلف وارد کنه، این داده ها وارد DB بشن و بعدت Queryهای مربوطه نمایش داده بشه.
هر راهی رفتم درست به نتیجه نرسیدم که بتونم تمام داده ها از تمام Sheet ها رو توی table هایی همنام خودشون بریزم.

----------


## AAtoZZ

خیلی راه ها رو سعی کردم امتحان کنم هیچ کدوم نشد!
مثلا این Query باید کار میکرد که نکرد :-(


USE [PreData]
GO
/****** Object:  StoredProcedure [dbo].[sp_excel_Convert_Excel_To_Table]    Script Date: 06/08/2011 14:04:46 ******/
SET ANSI_NULLS ON
GO
SET QUOTED_IDENTIFIER ON
GO
--drop procedure sp_excel_Convert_Excel_To_Table
--go
Create procedure [dbo].[sp_excel_Convert_Excel_To_Table]
(
@excel_full_file_name varchar(666)
,@convert_to_table_name varchar(50)
,@transfer_to_table bit=1
,@clear_existing_records_first bit=1
,@good int =null output
,@error_code int =null
,@error_description varchar(255) = null output
)
as
set nocount on
declare @command varchar(8000)
-- copy excel file under temp and change worksheet name
set @good=0
set @error_description = ''
set @error_code=0
declare @object int
,@hr int
,@src varchar(255)
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OACreate 'Excel.Application', @object out
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '1. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=1
set @good=0
goto error
end
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OASetProperty @object, 'DisplayAlerts', 'false'
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '2. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=2
set @good=0
goto error
end
declare @workbook int
,@workbook_path_save_as varchar(666)
set @workbook_path_save_as = 'c:\test.xls'
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_oaMethod @Object,'WorkBooks.Open',@workbook out,@excel_full_file_name
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '3. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=3
set @good=0
goto error
end
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OASetProperty @object, 'Workbooks(1).Worksheets(1).Name','excel_data'
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '4. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=4
set @good=0
goto error
end
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_oaMethod @workbook ,'SaveAs',null,@workbook_path_save_as
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '5. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=5
set @good=0
goto error
end
-- get full file name
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OAGetProperty @object, 'Workbooks(1).FullName',
@workbook_path_save_as output
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '6. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=6
set @good=0
goto error
end
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_oaMethod @Object,'Application.Quit'--,@workbook out,@workbook_path
if @hr <> 0
begin
exec master.dbo.sp_OAGetErrorInfo @object, @src out, @error_description out
set @error_description = '7. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=7
set @good=0
goto error
end
if @transfer_to_table = 1
begin
if @clear_existing_records_first=1
begin
set @command = 'delete from ' + @convert_to_table_name
exec (@command)
end
-- copy records from excel into table:
set @command = 'insert into ' + @convert_to_table_name +
' select * from ' +
' OpenRowSet(''MSDASQL'' '+
', ''Driver={Microsoft Excel Driver (*.xls)};'+
'DBQ=' + @workbook_path_save_as + ''''+
',''SELECT * FROM [excel_data$]'')'
print @command
exec (@command)
set @command = 'select * from ' + @convert_to_table_name
exec (@command)
end
error:
select @error_description as 'Error', @error_code as 'Error Code'
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OADestroy @workbook
if @hr <> 0
begin
set @error_description = '7. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=7
set @good=0
end
exec @hr = master.dbo.sp_OADestroy @object
if @hr <> 0
begin
set @error_description = '8. ' + isnull(@error_description,'N/A')
select hr=convert(varbinary(4),@hr), source=@src, description=@error_description
set @error_code=8
set @good=0
end

----------

